# Help with the song title.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, does anyone, by any chance, know the title of the first song from this video?






Thanks in advance - I'm counting on you guys.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

So? Anyone?


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Nevermind, found it - Cymande:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking through the available options as where and how to buy it (will be buying Bach Concertos, LZ ZoSo, Vivaldi for strings and Mahavishnu soon; probably some Beethoven, too).


----------

